# CAFE Auctions (Swap meets also?)



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I've seen members make references to CAFE and saw it on a Google search.

It seems that they have auctions soetime during the year like GCAS.

For those who have been to these, what are they like?

What is sold there? Fish? Equipment? Supplies/fish food? All of these?

And, how big is it?

Does it cost anything to get in?

What does it cost to auction your stuff there? I have a friend who raises angelfish and it might be a good place to sell them.

If it sounds interesting, I might make it to the next one. I'll need directions, though, from Chillicothe. 

I'd also like to know if they ever have swap meets like GCAS?

Don


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

columbusfishclub.org is the site. there is a forum too to ask questions and sell/buy/talk fish.

The next auction is in March.

Saturday, March 31, 2007
The Hamilton Township Community Building
6400 Lockbourne Rd
Lockbourne, Ohio 43137

That's one of the large, twice yearly ones. The Spring auction was awesome last year, for Columbus (GCAS is way bigger). I'm somewhat picky about what I buy and we picked up a few cool fish. The Fall Auction wasn't as good, but that is only because there was an OSU game that day.

Everything fish related is sold there. I saw a fish ornament in the fall, but wouldn;t recommend bringing that. (it sold for $1 and that was only because they have to sell). There's always tanks, gravel, filters, food, just about anything you can think of.

It's free to get in.

C.A.F.E. Auction

here's some more info. ^

CAFE is currently being revamped, so there's a lot of changes taking place this year. We're going to have meetings every other month, anyone can go, and there will be a mini auction, raffle, and bowl show at each. not to mention a speaker. We have not yet gottena swap together considering we're still trying to make the auctions a little larger and more attractive. The place we hold it at is cheap, but hard to find. I'd google it or use mapquest to find it from your place.

HTH


----------



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

I have been going for 2 years now and I always find something interesting. I usually can sell enough plants or fish to make up for what I spent. I am going to be selling some tanks and what ever plants I do not need for my new 55 gal coming in friday. I love Oak trim[smilie=b:


----------

